# BamNeko's Journal



## BamNeko (Jan 10, 2015)

I truly sat back and questioned myself if I should really do one of these, and if I did what would I fill it with? Daily things I did with my fish or just fish things in general(like around my house) maybe I'll do both.

April 24th is coming up soon, that means I get to celebrate my 1 year fishy anniversary of owning my beautiful baby girl Neko! She is a true fighter dealing with living in her .5 gallon bowl and moving up to her very own 1 gallon filtered tank! It's not an improvement on my part but I am glad she has a better bowl to live in. My future plan is to hold out for her and have her live a happy full life.

I can't do Magma's bowl changes like I have to since my dad is busy working on a water pipe so our water get's shut off during the day. It's hard enough to try and quietly fill up a water pitcher at 1am but also bad enough when I have to dump the rocks into that pitcher just to fix the filter in Magma's bowl(since rocks get trapped under it still working on a method). I think he picked a bad week to be causing me issues as well as his own. At least tomorrow(Thursday) the water should be back on for the entire day so my fingers are crossed. Hoping that pipe is fixed too... now about that hole in the ground in the laundry room.....

Sprinkles has such gorgeous scale pattern when his LED light is on. I need to get a picture of it. In stead of like that dark colored body, he has some blue scales that light up ♥ I'll promise a picture soon.

I visited Queen B(My twin sisters female betta) today. She seems to be bullying the guppy now OR he has finally learned to stop being a jerk to that girl. My sister loves her female and I am honestly surprised she hasn't killed it yet, not saying she is a fishy murderer or anything like that, she just has some bad luck with fish....


----------

